# [CMAKE] Emerge (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

je tente de mettre à jour cmake via emerge.

Voici ce que je tente de mettre à jour

```
[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.5-r2 [2.8.4-r1] USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs -test -vim-syntax" 0 kB
```

Voici ce que j'ai avant les erreurs récurrentes

```
Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.5-r2/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for C++ include iostream

-- Looking for C++ include iostream - found

-- Check for STD namespace

-- Check for STD namespace - found

-- Check for ANSI scope

-- Check for ANSI scope - found

-- Check for sstream

-- Check for sstream - found

-- Looking for unsetenv

-- Looking for unsetenv - found

-- Looking for environ

-- Looking for environ - not found.

-- Checking whether header cstdio is available

-- Checking whether header cstdio is available - yes

-- Checking for Large File Support

-- Checking for Large File Support - yes

-- Checking whether STL classes are in std namespace

-- Checking whether STL classes are in std namespace - yes

-- Checking whether ANSI stream headers are available

-- Checking whether ANSI stream headers are available - yes

-- Checking whether ANSI streams are in std namespace

-- Checking whether ANSI streams are in std namespace - yes

-- Checking whether ANSI string stream is available

-- Checking whether ANSI string stream is available - yes

-- Checking whether header cstddef is available

-- Checking whether header cstddef is available - yes

-- Checking whether stl string has operator!= for char*

-- Checking whether stl string has operator!= for char* - yes

-- Checking whether stl has iterator_traits

-- Checking whether stl has iterator_traits - yes

-- Checking whether stl has standard template allocator

-- Checking whether stl has standard template allocator - yes

-- Checking for rebind member of stl allocator

-- Checking for rebind member of stl allocator - yes

-- Checking for non-standard argument to stl allocator<>::max_size

-- Checking for non-standard argument to stl allocator<>::max_size - no

-- Checking whether stl containers support allocator objects.

-- Checking whether stl containers support allocator objects. - yes

-- Checking whether ios has binary openmode

-- Checking whether ios has binary openmode - yes

-- Checking whether "<>" is needed for template friends

-- Checking whether "<>" is needed for template friends - yes

-- Checking for member template support

-- Checking for member template support - yes

-- Checking for standard template specialization syntax

-- Checking for standard template specialization syntax - yes

-- Checking whether argument dependent lookup is supported

-- Checking whether argument dependent lookup is supported - yes

-- Checking whether struct stat has st_mtim member

-- Checking whether struct stat has st_mtim member - yes

-- Checking for C type size macros

-- Checking for C type size macros - compiled

-- Looking for sys/types.h

-- Looking for sys/types.h - found

-- Looking for stdint.h

-- Looking for stdint.h - found

-- Looking for stddef.h

-- Looking for stddef.h - found

-- Check size of char

-- Check size of char - done

-- Check size of __int64

-- Check size of __int64 - failed

-- Checking whether char is signed

-- Checking whether char is signed - yes

-- Checking whether C++ compiler has 'long long'

-- Checking whether C++ compiler has 'long long' - yes

-- Checking if istream supports long long

-- Checking if istream supports long long - yes

-- Checking if ostream supports long long

-- Checking if ostream supports long long - yes

-- Checking whether C compiler has ptrdiff_t in stddef.h

-- Checking whether C compiler has ptrdiff_t in stddef.h - yes

-- Checking whether C compiler has ssize_t in unistd.h

-- Checking whether C compiler has ssize_t in unistd.h - yes

-- Using system-installed BZIP2

-- Using system-installed CURL

-- Using system-installed EXPAT

-- Using system-installed LIBARCHIVE

-- Using system-installed ZLIB

-- Found ZLIB: /usr/lib64/libz.so (found version "1.2.5")

-- Found CURL: /usr/lib64/libcurl.so 

-- Found BZip2: /usr/lib64/libbz2.so 

-- Looking for BZ2_bzCompressInit in /usr/lib64/libbz2.so

-- Looking for BZ2_bzCompressInit in /usr/lib64/libbz2.so - found

-- Found LibArchive: /usr/lib64/libarchive.so 

-- Found EXPAT: /usr/lib64/libexpat.so 

-- Looking for wsyncup in /usr/lib64/libcurses.so

-- Looking for wsyncup in /usr/lib64/libcurses.so - found

-- Looking for elf.h

-- Looking for elf.h - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.7.3", required is "4.3.0")

-- Looking for a Fortran compiler

-- Looking for a Fortran compiler - NOTFOUND

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O3 -march=nocona -pipe 

C++             -O3 -march=nocona -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable       -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared           -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.5-r2/work/cmake-2.8.5_build

>>> Source configured.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-17571.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

```

Or j'ai pas mal d'erreur de ce type

```
F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /usr/local/share/macrovision/storage/FLEXnet/INTEL_00211300_tsf.data

A: /usr/local/share/macrovision/storage/FLEXnet/INTEL_00211300_tsf.data

R: /usr/local/share/macrovision/storage/FLEXnet/INTEL_00211300_tsf.data

C: /opt/intel/Compiler/11.1/072/bin/intel64/ifort -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.5-r2/work/cmake-2.8.5_build/Tests/CMakeFiles/CheckFortran/CMakeFiles/CMakeTmp/testFortranCompiler.f -o CMakeFiles/cmTryCompileExec.dir/testFortranCompiler.f.o 
```

Précédemment il indiquait une erreur sur /usr/local/share/macrovision/storage/ puis *FLEXnet et ainsi de suite.

Voici le retour de mon emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.6 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_870_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 19 Jul 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 arts automount berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde mmx mng modules mp3 mp4i mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline session sql sse sse2 ssl static-libs svg sysfs tcpd unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dir proxy alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_host authz_owner authz_user cache file_cache mem_cache mime vhost_alias auth_digest proxy_http proxy_connect actions proxy_ajp proxy_balance actions proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_ftp" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci d'avance pour vos retours car je suis perdu.

Cordialement,

SylvainLast edited by spy20 on Thu Jul 21, 2011 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spy20

Des idées je n'ai actuellement toujours pas trouvé de solutions

----------

## sebB

C'est normal que tu installe la version instable?

Essaye

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge cmake
```

----------

## spy20

Mega top, merci bien

J'étais loin de penser que c'était ça, mais je retiens pour les prochaines fois

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> dev-util/cmake-2.8.5-r2 merged.

```

----------

